# Found a baby toad- now what?



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I first saw this little baby toad a couple weeks ago when my dogs were chasing it through the yard. At the time, it was about the size of a dime. Today, I saw the same toad trapped in my backyard pond. I scooped him up and put him on the outside rim of the pond where it was dry, and he just sat there and looked at me. My dogs came over and tried sniffing him- he just sat there still as could be. He then hopped into my hand and sat in it. I'm convinced something's wrong because a little toad like him shouldn't be this friendly. He should be hopping away or something- not hopping into my hand! I'm worried that since he doesn't try to escape, my dogs will get him if I leave him out in the backyard pond, so I brought him inside and made him a temporary cage until I can get a proper terrarium set up. 
He's pretty cute, I think I'll call him Lloyd.

SO, the temporary set-up I have is a giant Rubbermaid with a towel on bottom, a flower pot on it's side, a paper towel roll, 2 sticks, a log, and a water dish. I plan to get him some potting soil, a hosta plant, and some rocks, but what else do I need to take care of him until I can release him back into the wild? Or should I? 
Sophia (my rat) is frantically trying to hide all her toys before this new-coming roommate steals them  Pretty cute.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

He needs a big, shallow water dish (but deep enough to swim in, like 2-3 inches, moist dirt from outside or a brick of coco husk, moss to cover most of the dirt, spaghnum is best. I wouldn't re-release him personally, once they are this friendly they are very likely to be killed. A tank will also do him better. 
You need to spray the tank to keep it moist everyday. Crickets are a good diet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Will do! Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

No problem!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is there a good marshy/pond area nearby? You could always transport Lloyd out to there if it is secluded.
In Florida, our toads were fearless which translated into relative friendliness. It was because they occupied populated areas so grew up with us.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I had a big toad from outside for a while I kept with some dirt and fed him crickets. He did fine but I released him back in the wild eventually and I swear the same frog came to visit a few times.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Is there a good marshy/pond area nearby? You could always transport Lloyd out to there if it is secluded.
> In Florida, our toads were fearless which translated into relative friendliness. It was because they occupied populated areas so grew up with us.


Unfortunately there isn't really any safe place to let this guy go. We have a giant town pond, but it's full of people and surrounded by businesses. Other than that, not a lot of options for him.
I don't mind the friendliness, but it certainly worries me that he might not hop away from the neighborhood cat or our family dogs.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> I had a big toad from outside for a while I kept with some dirt and fed him crickets. He did fine but I released him back in the wild eventually and I swear the same frog came to visit a few times.


I'm glad you were able to release him  How did you go about feeding him the crickets? Just stick them in the cage and let him go at it? I put a small cricket I caught outside in the set-up, but he's not too interested in just stays under his towel.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

He's still acclimating. Don't be surprised if he doesn't eat for two weeks. Leave the cricket in though. If he doesn't eat for a solid three weeks he needs to be put back. You can also put some minnows in his water. He may eat them as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

If he isn't eating after 2 weeks or so, I'll absolutely put him back outside. I can't have him starving to death. 

How long does it take for a toad to get full-sized?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Depends on the species. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Seems to be a little American Toad.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just thought I'd give a 24 hour update  The little guy has been eating a TON. I caught him about 20 rolley-polies, and he's eaten 3 so far. He also ate a giant beatle. What a great appetite! He was a loud boy last night, croaking all the time, but has settled down today and even comes out from hiding to see me and check if I have food. It's almost like he was someone's pet!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

